# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  سوال: چگونگی انجام عملی از سوی sqlserver در هر ماه

## alireza70

سلام خسته نباشید
من میخوام که sqlserver در هر ابتدای هر ماه یه کاری روی یه جدول  انجام بده 
چطور می تونم این کارو بکنم؟

----------


## asdf2010

سلام یک job بنویس

----------

